# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  D-3-BQ-Cung cấp thiết bị đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans chính hãng giá tốt

## nghianv

*Công ty BeQueen là Cty phân phối chuyên nghiệp ở Việt Nam. Cty chúng tôi cung cấp các thiết bị giúp chăm sóc, theo dõi,  nâng cao,  sức khỏe và dụng cụ đem đến sự thoải mái cho gia đình*

_Xin mời quý khách tham khảo một số thiết bị hỗ trợ chăm sóc, theo dõi,  nâng cao,  sức khỏe tại nhà chính hãng giá hấp dẫn nên mua sớm: 
_
*+ đồ gia dụng mang lại tiện ích tại gia:*

*=> đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann, Hans, Heizen,  quạt sưởi , tranh sưởi =>* *đèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans*  

*Quạt thông gió âm trần Hans  động cơ phòng tắm  – HASĐèn sưởi 3 bóng Hans phòng tắm – H3BĐèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans 2 bóng – H2BQuạt hút có điều khiển âm trần  Hans  – HARĐèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans âm trần 4 bóng – H4B*


*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans 3 bóng treo tường – H3B*

*Một vài điểm nổi bật  của đèn sưởi  Hans 3 bóng treo tường:*
_Ý tưởng thiết kế đến từ tầng 2 Goldener Saal của toà thị chính thành phố Augsburg, CHLB Đức, là một trong những điểm nổi bật của thiết kế Phục Hưng. Màu sắc của đèn 3 bóng là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa màu trắng và màu bạc, đem lại vẻ sang trọng trong phòng tắm của người sử dụng.__Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ.__Sử dụng được cả 3 bóng sưởi khi thời tiết lạnh._


*Thông tin chi tiết của đèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans 3 bóng treo tường*
_Kích cỡ: chiều dài 55 cm__Công suất: một bóng hồng ngoại là 275W, tối đa 825 W khi bật cả 3 bóng__Bảng điều khiển: 3 công tắc điều khiển, mỗi công tắc cho 1 bóng sưởi hồng ngoại__Bóng hồng ngoại: Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ__Tuổi thọ Bóng đèn: > 10.000 h (tương đương 6 năm)__Dây điện: dài 4m, đầu cắm tròn, 2 chân theo tiêu chuẩn châu Âu__Phụ kiện đi kèm: móc treo kèm 2 vít nở.__Phù hợp với diện tích phòng tắm: từ 2 – 6 m2_*Giá bán lẻ: 990.000 VNĐ*


_ Xem thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

Không chỉ phân phối sản phẩm giúp chăm sóc sức khỏe; dụng cụ tiện ích dùng cho gia đình, Cty chúng tôi còn phân phối thiết bị hỗ trợ chăm sóc sức khỏe; đồ dùng tiện ích dùng cho gia đình; đồ dùng dùng cho các em học sinh: 

+ *máy massage* (đai đấm lưng   đa năng , gối mát-xa  4-6-8 bi  Nhật Bản Kazuko magic ,  máy mát-xa chân  cao cấp, ...),
_Tham khảo thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

*+ cặp học sinh*   nhập khẩu,* đèn bàn học* chống cận...

*+ sản phẩm hỗ trợ theo dõi, chăm sóc,  sức khỏe cho gia đình:* máy đo huyết áp, máy xông khí dung, máy đo đường huyết, ...

+  *quạt hút âm trần* ( Panasonic, Mitsubishi,...),  *Quạt hút* ( Mitsubishi, Panasonic,...), *quạt công nghiệp* ( quạt treo tường,  quạt cây, Quạt sưởi,...), *quạt trần* ( Panasonic, điện cơ thống nhất, trang trí, Mitsubishi, đèn, KDK, phòng bếp, phòng khách,...),

+ *máy sưởi dầu* ( Sunhouse Daewoo, Nishu, FujiE, Saiko, hồng ngoại, Tiross, Bluestone, Nonan, Delonghi,)... =>  sản phẩm cần thiết trong gia đình trong những lúc trời rét

*+ máy hút ẩm ( Harison, Edison, gia đình, Bionaire, công nghiệp,  Fujie, Tiross, Aikyo Ad,...)* thiết bị cần thiết trong  doanh nghiệp, công nghiệp, gia đình, khi thời tiết nồm


*Công ty chúng tôi* giao hàng tận nơi trên toàn quốc, có chế độ bảo hành chu đáo, giao hàng nhanh, giá cạnh tranh, ...sẽ khiến quý khách  tin tưởng khi đặt mua sản phẩm ở công ty chúng tôi.

----------

